# IR Remote Control Extender Kit



## RusRus

I just installed an IR remote control extender so my Tivo remote will control both my TV and my Tivo HD DVR.

I placed the IR target on the left bezel of my TV. It is secured with double backed tape already on it.

I put one of the two IR emitter buds on my TV IR sensor button and the other one on my Tivo DVR sensor button. They are secured with small round two-way clear tape.

The IR Hub sits on the same shelf as the TV.

My Tivo remote sends an IR signal to the IR target. It sends the signal to the IR Hub. The hub sends the IR signal to the two IR emitter buds which beam a signal light directly into the sensor eye of the TV and Tivo HD DVR.

It works better than the IR to RF to IR extender because I can still use my TV remote to make any changes to my TV , like turn off the internal speakers (I have a sound bar).

Also, the sound bar was blocking the TV IR sensor and I was having issues with volume control but now it doesnt matter.

For those interested it is an Infrared (IR) Remote Control Extender Kit by Shaxon (Shaxon.com). I bought it at my local Frys Electronics Store in San Diego.


----------



## zeylan

How much did it cost?


----------



## RusRus

zeylan said:


> How much did it cost?


$43.19 including tax here in California at Fry's Electronics.

And I must say I love it. I don't have to be sure where I'm aiming my Tivo remote anymore.


----------



## Dan203

TiVo has one now...

https://www3.tivo.com/store/accessories-cables.do


----------



## anonymoususer

Dan203 said:


> TiVo has one now...


I think this works only with the Tivo Mini and won't convey IR signal to TV, Other Tivos, etc.


----------



## Dan203

You are correct. I misread the OPs intention for the system. Honestly I'm not really understanding why he had this system at all. Unless his TiVo is hidden or so far away from his TV that he has to point the remote a different direction. And even so why use it for the TV when the sensor for the repeater is attached to the TV? Why not just let the TV pick up the signal on it's own?


----------



## RusRus

Dan203 said:


> You are correct. I misread the OPs intention for the system. Honestly I'm not really understanding why he had this system at all. Unless his TiVo is hidden or so far away from his TV that he has to point the remote a different direction. And even so why use it for the TV when the sensor for the repeater is attached to the TV? Why not just let the TV pick up the signal on it's own?


My sound bar sits in front of my TV and blocks the TV's IR sensor plus, in scanning the guide for movies to record it is so much more comfortable to not bother where the remote is pointed. I'm lazy.


----------



## SNJpage1

I have been using a similar set up since my receiver sits in a cabinet behind a door. The remote has worked great for me. I also put remotes transmitters on the units that are in the open. That way I can just aim the remote at one spot and not have to aim it at each piece of equipement.


----------

